# London



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm in the capital all of next week and picked up on some useful recommendations on CF for visits to coffee shops. Any specific recommendations where to see some good lever action?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Bar Italia in Frith Street. Lever Gaggias, old-style Italian espresso. Beans from Angelucci.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Fantastic! This is exactly what I'm looking for. Much appreciated!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Blitz vintage clothes shop in Brick Lane, East London have a vintage Faema President. Beans from Union.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

La gelateria,Covent gardens have a Victoria arduino lever and the ice cream is great,u can see them making it through a glass panel in the floor,the pistachio is the best I've ever had and I've had plenty in Rome and Venezia

http://www.lagelatiera.co.uk/about.html


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Gelateria arduino


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Passed it many times but never made the coffee connection. Cheers!


----------

